# Rain. Rain. More Rain. Dry muzzleloader?



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Looks like a lot of rain forecasted this week. I have passed up some deer, and now I'm wondering if I should have taken a shot. It's going to rain the rest of the hunt.

Personally, I love to hunt in the rain. Maybe that's the archery hunter in me coming out, but I like the rain.

I want to get out a couple more times this week, and I know that it's going to be raining. I want to hike in the rain. My question to you all is: How concerned do I need to be about my in-line muzzleloader firing if I've been out hiking in the rain?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What type of ignition are you using? what type of projectile?


-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

209 shotgun primers with pyrodex pellets / powerbelt aero tip


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Put a condom on.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I usually do, and i already thought about that. But, why use a condom if it isn't necessary? Also, can I shoot my load through the condom?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

tape over the barrel.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

PBH said:


> I usually do, and i already thought about that. But, why use a condom if it isn't necessary? Also, can I shoot my load through the condom?


It depends on how powerful your load is. Most people don't have any trouble though. o-||


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> PBH said:
> 
> 
> > I usually do, and i already thought about that. But, why use a condom if it isn't necessary? Also, can I shoot my load through the condom?
> ...


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

I always put a piece of electrical tape over the barrel during storms. One time while I was sighting my rifle in, I tried it a couple times to see how it affects accuracy. No change. The air pressure blows it off and the bullet doesn't touch it. Shouldn't hurt a thing.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> PBH said:
> 
> 
> > I usually do, and i already thought about that. But, why use a condom if it isn't necessary? Also, can I shoot my load through the condom?
> ...


 *()* ROTFLMAO


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> PBH said:
> 
> 
> > I usually do, and i already thought about that. But, why use a condom if it isn't necessary? Also, can I shoot my load through the condom?
> ...


ROTFLMAO


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I use small water balloons, they are a lot cheaper then condoms lol.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> I use small water balloons, they are a lot cheaper then condoms lol.


sure, but what about for your muzzleloader? How do you keep it dry?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

hahahah nice!! should have seen that one coming lol


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Finger Cot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finger_cot

Just go raid your First Aid kit from work!!


----------

